# Help with an unreadable DVD



## SaxRussel (Jul 19, 2008)

Hello, I have a DVD (which had jpg files burned onto it) that I'm trying to recover data from. The problem is that the DVD isn't read by the computer (I've tried two different computers running Vista, one running XP, and one (haha) ME). All the data recovery software I've found on the internet is nice and all, but as my computer is telling me the DVD is either "blank", or that there is no disc inserted, the programs don't do much. The DVD was being read fine up until recently, is it possible to still recover this data?


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, if there is no computer that can read it then it's doubtful you will be able to recover any data without professional assistance.
What you could try is;
cleaning it thoroughly with proper disc cleaning materials;
repairing any scratches it may have;
starting your pc in Safe Mode with the disc already installed to see if it can be accessed via explorer;
or even starting via floppy drive on the ME computer and using the old DOS tools to read it.


----------



## SaxRussel (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks, I'll give that a shot, though it looks like I'm going to have to find a company with equipment to do it professionally at this point -_-


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

How about something like this.....
http://www.softpedia.com/get/CD-DVD-Tools/CD-DVD-Rip-Other-Tools/BAD-CD-DVD-Reader.shtml


----------



## SaxRussel (Jul 19, 2008)

It gave me the same error as other similar programs did, that there is nothing in the drive. (I've also tried various recovery programs across the different computers as well)


----------

